# Slide 150 8.0 Scheiben ändern auf 203



## madlj.mtb (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer mal sagen welche Adapter ich wo brauche?
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann brauche ich einen 6" PM to 203 für vorne und einen 7" PM to 203 für hinten. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Januar 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand bei Gelegenheit erklären was das mit den 6" und 7" soll?

Ich selber fahre Shimpanso Bremse und da gibts halt einfach einen Adapter. Sind die Bremsaufnahmen an der Gabel unterschiedlich oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Januar 2013)

6" = 160mm
7" = 180mm

Bei PM 6" brauchst für 160mm Scheiben keinen Adapter. 
Bei PM 7" brauchst für 180mm Scheiben keinen Adapter, kannst da aber keine kleinere Scheiben verwenden.
Für größere Scheiben brauchst dann einen PM-Adapter, egal ob für Gabel oder Schwinge. Bei den Gabeln ist aber meistens PM 6".
Daher brauchst da unterschiedliche Adapter.


----------



## madlj.mtb (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn dem so ist, dann brauch ich für vorne tatsächlich PM 6" to 203 und hinten PM 7" to 203.

Danke


----------



## atclekalt (21. Januar 2013)

Mit das der Support mirgeteilt das ich 2x PM6" 203 brauche.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Kaltenböck,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem Slide 150. Sie benötigen zum Umrüsten der Scheiben auf 203er Postmount-Adapter 6".
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

Von Shimano selber gibt es keinen PM7 to 203. Da musst du einen anderen nehmen. Wie z.B. den Margura Nr. 26. Der passt.


----------



## madlj.mtb (21. Januar 2013)

PM 6" to 203 für vorne
PM 7" to 203 für hinten 

diese werden benötigt.
Grade selber erst umgebaut


----------



## Dice8 (26. Januar 2013)

Hat Slide für 203mm hinten überhaut eine Freigabe?


----------



## atclekalt (26. Januar 2013)

Jepp, hat es. Findest du auf der HP unter Technik FAQ und dann runter scrollen.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Januar 2013)

atclekalt schrieb:


> Jepp, hat es. Findest du auf der HP unter Technik FAQ und dann runter scrollen.



Dann ran damit!  
Bei der Formula RX Tune kann ich Shimano ICE-TEC Scheiben SM-RT86 empfehlen. Wenn normale Stahlscheiben reichen gehen sicherlich auch die SM-RT-76. Dann hat das quietschen auch ein Ende


----------



## cemetery (9. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Von Shimano selber gibt es keinen PM7 to 203. Da musst du einen anderen nehmen. Wie z.B. den Margura Nr. 26. Der passt.



Ich will demnächst auch umbauen und der Shimano SM-MA(90)-F180P/P(2) sollte eigentlich auch passen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. März 2013)

Den kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## cemetery (9. März 2013)

Die Tabelle hier spricht dafür  http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/products/7960.pdf

180mm direkt = PM7


----------

